# Peeling cottenlike substance



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

I'm gonna take some pictures tonight, but what it is a cotten-like substance that is starting to peel. Current params are:

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 20

I added aquarium salt last night, but wasn't sure whether or not to add primafix or melafix, since I'm not yet sure if it is a fungus. It could be:

1. Fungus
2. Heater burn
3. Ammonia burn

I just bought the fish, so I'm not sure what conditions/parameters the fish came from.

Any help appreciated and if you need more info, let me know


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

A pic is needed in order to trell exactly and be able to discuss for a treatment.
What kind of fish?
How big is it?And how big is the cotton stuff?


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

View attachment 70963


Came home and the fungus or whatever is peeled off his skin. What do you think guys?


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Looking through some old posts and looks like it may be another heater burn









Do the black heater burn scars go away?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Elongatus cockus said:


> Looking through some old posts and looks like it may be another heater burn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch. Yea it does look like it burnt some away. I have seen some reds that a person I was helping with their tank had that suffered from heater burn, and they had a scar where it had occured.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Yup, that's heater burn... It should be fine and not scar. One of my p's got heater burn and it left no scar.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Thanks, that's good news

He had 2 surface burns when I bought him (nothing deep), and I was hoping the scars would go eventually fade or go away


----------

